# Lost my virginity



## Henrik_x (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey guys its me again!

Well... a lot of doubt hit me after I posted my pictures. But it didn't stop me from trying.
Before covid-19 I started talking to one girl who was my roommate since this autumn (it was 3 others, but because covid-19 everyone moved home) unless this girl and me. so we stayed there at home. i had never really talked to girls before this so i was usually just on my room studying and playing games on my pc.
but after covid-19 i started talking a little, we talked for two weeks, and one day we decided to drink a bottle of wine. The same night I did it...

So dont give up guys! 27 is better than never


----------



## Hector (Apr 26, 2020)

Congraz but seriously some of you are a bit autistic lol, imagine sharing a house with girls and be locked playing useless vidya 24/7 instead of socialising with them. 

Vidya is to control men lol, I wish I lived in the mountains so I could cut logs, shot with my carabina, run thru the forest.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Apr 26, 2020)

Rope faggot coper


----------



## Rochefort6 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bro that's amazing! Took balls to do it so congrats


----------



## Henrik_x (Apr 26, 2020)

Hector said:


> Congraz but seriously some of you are a bit autistic lol, imagine sharing a house with girls and be locked playing useless vidya 24/7 instead of socialising with them.
> 
> Vidya is to control men lol, I wish I lived in the mountains so I could cut logs, shot with my carabina, run thru the forest.


Yes I do actually have autism. And anxiety


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 26, 2020)

WHAT A CHAD BRO, AFTER CORONA I WILL ASCEND THE SAME WAY


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Henrik_x (Apr 26, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> WHAT A CHAD BRO, AFTER CORONA I WILL ASCEND THE SAME WAY


I'm not a Chad ! I got heavily roasted on my pics. But I have to admit my haircut wasn't the best before. I have it different now


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 26, 2020)

wish you good luck for further looksmaxxing and improvement


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratz bro, can I ask you how good looking or how ugly you are?
I am ugly and I think i will never have sex, Ieven never have a gf. its over for me I guess.
Sadly this doesnt work for everyone.


----------



## Henrik_x (Apr 26, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> wish you good luck for further looksmaxxing and improvement


What would you rate me now this time!?


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 26, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> I'm not a Chad ! I got heavily roasted on my pics. But I have to admit my haircut wasn't the best before. I have it different now


its all about shower , haircut and gym baby


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 26, 2020)

was she a stacie ?


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 26, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> I'm not a Chad ! I got heavily roasted on my pics. But I have to admit my haircut wasn't the best before. I have it different now


bro you lost your virginity bro you are a chad


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 26, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> What would you rate me now this time!?


send pics


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 26, 2020)

Dude I look really good (at least users from here tell me so) and iam lonley as fuck,this is such a lifefuel

Congratulations man I mean really,Iam happy for you
I hope you are not lying.This is the reason this site exist,we are here to help you so you can look better and fuck better looking girls


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 26, 2020)

[SUCCESS]


----------



## Henrik_x (Apr 26, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> send pics


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Apr 26, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## عبد الرحمن (Apr 26, 2020)

Post pictures


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 26, 2020)

What did she look like send pics buddy


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 26, 2020)

Hector said:


> Congraz but seriously some of you are a bit autistic lol, imagine sharing a house with girls and be locked playing useless vidya 24/7 instead of socialising with them.
> 
> Vidya is to control men lol, I wish I lived in the mountains so I could cut logs, shot with my carabina, run thru the forest.


Vidya and porn is Jewish mind control. 
Live in the outdoors like men are supposed to.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 26, 2020)

I want to stick my cock in my crushs anus

Like this if you want to do the same


----------



## Lelek (Apr 26, 2020)

brb searching for a foid roommate


----------



## MarloStanfield (Apr 26, 2020)

I lost muh remote controller on the way to dave and busters


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 26, 2020)

Papal_Guard said:


> Rope faggot coper


"personal attack"


----------



## HumidVent (Apr 26, 2020)

God bless


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 26, 2020)

It ought to happen. Male + female + alcohol in one room = sex.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 26, 2020)

Over for men like me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> It ought to happen. Male + female + alcohol in one room = sex.


true. some wise man said one day : a man + a female in a room and you can be sure the third one is the devil to tempt them to do sex


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 26, 2020)

streege said:


> true. some wise man said one day : a man + a female in a room and you can be sure the third one is the devil to tempt them to do sex


Yes in Islam a. Man a women are never alone 
The devil is the 3rd 
Zina. Is haram. Tbh

This is why the world is screwed people like OP having sex. With no meaning to it


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Gunna (Apr 26, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> Yes I do actually have autism. And anxiety


who would have guessed, right?


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 26, 2020)

Cannot understate how much I am mirin right now.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 26, 2020)

27? omg


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 26, 2020)

That's amazing man. I am happy for u. Gives me hope too.


----------



## Dommaxxer (Apr 26, 2020)

Well done bro


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 26, 2020)

The age of slaying has begun OP.

I lost my kissless virginity a year ago (23yo) and now I have an n-count of 6 and kissed like 12 girls. The future is now.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 27, 2020)

Hector said:


> Congraz but seriously some of you are a bit autistic lol, imagine sharing a house with girls and be locked playing useless vidya 24/7 instead of socialising with them.
> 
> Vidya is to control men lol, I wish I lived in the mountains so I could cut logs, shot with my carabina, run thru the forest.


i had a very social female neighbour in first year of uni and instead of talking to her i stayed indoors in my flat for every single minute of the term except going to class ngl.
not saying i would have been allowed to socialise with them even if i tried because i probably wouldnt but i will never know.


----------



## obhmwtsg (Apr 27, 2020)

Congrats man, really happy for you. how was the next morning tho?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 29, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> 27 is better than never


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 29, 2020)

Henrik_x said:


> Hey guys its me again!
> 
> Well... a lot of doubt hit me after I posted my pictures. But it didn't stop me from trying.
> Before covid-19 I started talking to one girl who was my roommate since this autumn (it was 3 others, but because covid-19 everyone moved home) unless this girl and me. so we stayed there at home. i had never really talked to girls before this so i was usually just on my room studying and playing games on my pc.
> ...


Wow you fucked her while she was drunk


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 29, 2020)

how hot is she tho


----------



## hairyballscel (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Wow you fucked her while she was drunk


Having a drink doesn't equal being drunk


----------



## Lars (Apr 29, 2020)

YOU DID IT MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 30, 2020)

Wtf are you studying that you get female dorm mates? 

Also imagine being 27 and still playing vidya

God damn I need to lose mine somehow, only 5 years left before I achieve wizard status.


----------



## needsolution (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Nosecel (Apr 30, 2020)

Fucking lifefuel if not larp
Good job man
We might be far away from each other
But we are brothers
And Im happy for you


----------



## Madhate (Apr 30, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Fucking lifefuel if not larp
> Good job man
> We might be far away from each other
> But we are brothers
> And Im happy for you


Lol, obvious larp, did you see his rating thread? Unless he is literally 7'5 he has no chance for even a landwhale


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 30, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Lol, obvious larp, did you see his rating thread? Unless he is literally 7'5 he has no chance for even a landwhale


Why would someone larp like this? Its bullshit


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 30, 2020)

good shit my G


----------



## maxmendietta (Apr 30, 2020)

ok son ion give a fuck about your autistic ass getting shame fucked by a starved landwhale


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 30, 2020)

is she a roast though


----------

